# Sassy is 6 months old



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

She's 6 months old and nearly as big as Raffy, but consistently reminds us that she is still THE PUPPY. While he's been maturing and mellowing at almost close to 2 years old (he still has his moments), Sassy's been ramping up her level of silly hav antics. We tried out our first top knot today to go get nail trims. Not my first attempt at convincing Sassy that it would be better if she could see, simply the only attempt that somewhat worked. The only problem is that Raffy decided right away that since he could see her eyes, he would give Sassy a good face grooming and mess it up a little.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Precious! 😍


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Cute little girl!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

She looks so cute, face grooming or not.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

This little pony lasted about 3 hours. But I got to see her eyes and get a decent picture or two.


----------



## Layla's Mom (Feb 1, 2016)

She's adorable! Has the brown/chocolate always been on her face or is it just coming in? I like it, it's very striking!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Oh, she's darling!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love her little face! She's adorable.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Precious little face!


----------



## Genie1000 (Apr 13, 2017)

She is gorgeous!❤


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

Layla's Mom said:


> She's adorable! Has the brown/chocolate always been on her face or is it just coming in? I like it, it's very striking!!


It's definitely gotten lighter and more noticeable over time, and it's only her face. All of her other black areas are pure black still. I am not sure if her face is actually that brown color or if it's staining/fading of some sort (caused by Raffy always grooming her face). At this point it has become very uniform though, which I think would be weird for staining because there's a distinct transition from brown to black, like brown masking instead of white. I've never heard of that though, so I honestly don't know. So either she's a rare hav with a brown masked face or Raffy licked the black off her until she turned brown. Either way, I love her to pieces! My little roo roo girl.

Here's a picture of when we brought her home at 8 weeks, so you can see the change.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Loving her unique coloring- adorable girl!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*brown face*



Askavi said:


> It's definitely gotten lighter and more noticeable over time, and it's only her face. All of her other black areas are pure black still. I am not sure if her face is actually that brown color or if it's staining/fading of some sort (caused by Raffy always grooming her face). At this point it has become very uniform though, which I think would be weird for staining because there's a distinct transition from brown to black, like brown masking instead of white. I've never heard of that though, so I honestly don't know. So either she's a rare hav with a brown masked face or Raffy licked the black off her until she turned brown. Either way, I love her to pieces! My little roo roo girl.
> 
> Here's a picture of when we brought her home at 8 weeks, so you can see the change.


While Perry, at just over a year, is silvering around his body (he's sort of got a black saddle and then charcoal gray areas around that) - his snout has a very definite brown tint to it. I was wondering the other day if it had gotten more pronounced (or if it was dirty from him digging)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Askavi said:


> It's definitely gotten lighter and more noticeable over time, and it's only her face. All of her other black areas are pure black still. I am not sure if her face is actually that brown color or if it's staining/fading of some sort (caused by Raffy always grooming her face). At this point it has become very uniform though, which I think would be weird for staining because there's a distinct transition from brown to black, like brown masking instead of white. I've never heard of that though, so I honestly don't know. So either she's a rare hav with a brown masked face or Raffy licked the black off her until she turned brown. Either way, I love her to pieces! My little roo roo girl.
> 
> Here's a picture of when we brought her home at 8 weeks, so you can see the change.


From what I have seen, many black Havanese that will eventually have at least SOME silvering (it can be very slight) will go through a period of adolescence when they appear brownish, at least in some areas. Pixel was like that. She was a very black little puppy, then turned brownish, especially around her face, and now (at 2) is back to mostly being glossy black, but with a TINY sprinkling of white hair through her coat. She also have a pretty silver stripe through her tail, and a little silver patch behind one ear, though she has to be sitting just right to see that one. Pixel has a litter mate who is REALLY silver... But that was obvious by the time she was 6 weeks old... She had silver spectacles. That sister is now a GORGEOUS solid, light pewter color.


----------



## Askavi (Nov 5, 2015)

I didn't think of silvering at all. Raffy's silvering was so obvious and throughout his entire coat, although his tail/bottom silvered the most. This is only her face, as her other black parts are still completely black, not even a strand of silver or brownish tone to it. Since her tail is white, it gives no hints.  She's getting alot better at allowing me to comb her face and put her hair up. Today we got double-ponies!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

She looks adorable!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

She looks just adorable!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*Silvering*



krandall said:


> From what I have seen, many black Havanese that will eventually have at least SOME silvering (it can be very slight) will go through a period of adolescence when they appear brownish, at least in some areas. Pixel was like that. She was a very black little puppy, then turned brownish, especially around her face, and now (at 2) is back to mostly being glossy black, but with a TINY sprinkling of white hair through her coat. She also have a pretty silver stripe through her tail, and a little silver patch behind one ear, though she has to be sitting just right to see that one. Pixel has a litter mate who is REALLY silver... But that was obvious by the time she was 6 weeks old... She had silver spectacles. That sister is now a GORGEOUS solid, light pewter color.


That's what I read when I did some research on color - that some black Havs do stay black, but that if you see any browning/ rusty to them then they're likely a silver. Perry is definitely silver.. when we got him at 9 months old, you could see sort of a brown/ rust tint to his hair overall in the right light and he had a tiny tiny bit of silver on the hair between his pads on one foot. So, I've been excited to wait and see how he silvers out. One of the females that was in rescue with him was, at 2, really silver - basically grey over her whole body and a black head on top (I am really hoping he doesn't silver like that!). So far he's still really dark, but in good light you can see where it's lightening up - along his sides especially, with a couple of more grey patches, but you can barely tell in pictures - he still looks very black.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Melissa Brill said:


> That's what I read when I did some research on color - that some black Havs do stay black, but that if you see any browning/ rusty to them then they're likely a silver. Perry is definitely silver.. when we got him at 9 months old, you could see sort of a brown/ rust tint to his hair overall in the right light and he had a tiny tiny bit of silver on the hair between his pads on one foot. So, I've been excited to wait and see how he silvers out. One of the females that was in rescue with him was, at 2, really silver - basically grey over her whole body and a black head on top (I am really hoping he doesn't silver like that!). So far he's still really dark, but in good light you can see where it's lightening up - along his sides especially, with a couple of more grey patches, but you can barely tell in pictures - he still looks very black.


It's extremely unlikely that he will get that light. The ones that get really silver usually already show a silver mask by 8 weeks or so.

Pixel was one of those who went "brownish". (and she has a REALLY silver sister) As a two year old, in her adult coat, she has that splash of silver in her tail that I've mentioned, but to see any other white hairs, you have to really search for them. She definitely has them, but they are sparse. With her on the floor, from human eye-level, she looks like a shiny black dog. ...And the brownish tones are gone.


----------

